# hip hop/rap



## christianarchy

ive been getting really into
deltron 3030/del
aesop rock
gorillaz
madvillain/mf doom
common


but im craving more
any artists along those lines i should check out?

thanks!
-christopher


----------



## bote

Paris classic





Buck 65, Maritime pride






start at 3:54, Nocando comes back with maybe the most off the dome freestyle ever, 
¨...you dropped your mic ´cause you ain´t really grippin´it¨. 

damn.





Herbal T vs. Urbal t







top it all off with a lil´ faggot snappin´




it wasn´t intentional, but I just noticed that all of these except the Scribblejam one are diy, beats and lyrics, all written, produced and performed by who you see.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

Some good stuff to check out:
Wu-Tang Clan
Tribe Called Quest
Nine
Soul Position (and Rjd2, the DJ who makes the beats has his own good stuff as well)
Nujabes
Shing02 (Japanese/English depending on the song)
Ugly Duckling
K'naan
Asher Roth
Missy Elliott
and you've probably already heard their stuff but the Beastie Boys


----------



## Blackout

deltron 3030 is sick i like dead prezz


----------



## RideMoreTrains

i've been listening to hip hop since i was 12. i'll just list whatever i can think of off the top of my head. some old some new so you get a variety. you'll have to search through some of these artists discography's though. a few of them have been around for awhile, and like any artist that's been around for over a decade some of there music just sucks and some of its genius. 
immortal technique, mos def, little brother, del tha funky homosapien, brother ali, necro, eyedea and abilities, kool keith, rakim, slick rick, 9th wonder, cunninlynguists, atmosphere, evidence, the roots, wu tang, talib kwali... i could go on for awhile. get through those and let me know.


----------



## xmaggotx

fuck gorillaz. del is down, but check out his shit in heiroglyphics. hyro is dope. tribe calles quest, pharcyde, living legends, blueprint, abstract rude, dead prez, jedi mind tricks, run dmc, atmosphere (fuck the new album), sage francis...if you wanna check out old school shit try schooly d, jurassic 5, funky four plus one, busy b, sugarhill gang, krs one, thats all im posting.


----------



## Tare

Shiiitt, lemme see, 
Non-Phixion
The Arsonist
Camp Lo
Jedi Mind Tricks
Army of the Phaorohs
Diabolic
Sean Price,(one of my favs. underated fereal)
Rusty Juxx
Company Flow
Gangstarr
Jeru the Damaja
Black Milk
Tame One
Joel ortiz
Kool Keith ( He has like 20 sumthin aliases)
7L& Esoteric
shit, all the names giving by everyone are enough to keep you busy for years, oh Pharoh Monch too, and St. Laz, ok im done. Here's a lil fire for ya


----------



## bicycle

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pADgllloQg4&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pADgllloQg4&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ObMGLmssmUk&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ObMGLmssmUk&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dvkgn6qd9I0&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dvkgn6qd9I0&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adragonfly

christianarchy said:


> ive been getting really into
> deltron 3030/del
> aesop rock
> gorillaz
> madvillain/mf doom
> common



dude, you know whats up!

dead prez is good, very political and usually good beats
immortal technique is classic, also political but lots of hate in there. i get angry listening to it lol
a tribe called quest is awesome, early 90s i believe, very jazzy. check out 'electric relaxation' by them.


----------



## connerR

K-OS is damn good, might wanna give his stuff a listen.

if you want some good instrumental hip hop, check out Radius' album "Neighborhood Suicide".


----------



## Gypsybones

if your gonna know anything that is anything about hip hop then krs-one 
also immortal technique, binary star, sabac red are some you should check


----------



## pola negri

so much music in this thread! lots i know, lots i don't...

edan is great - 'beauty and the beat' is one of my all time favorite records. if you are a fan of old school stuff there's a good chance you will like them. 

stone's throw records puts out a free podcast every week. sometimes it's ehh but other times it is amazing.


----------



## JungleBoots

ill listen to just about anything hip hop. but right now my favorites include Ol' dirty Bastard, Method man, Obie trice (local guy), Public Enemy No. 1, Ice Cube, shit... Will smith! i grew up on that shit.

also, guilty pleasure: The New boyz, Jerk it.


----------



## christianarchy

man i am so excited about all this stuff. its going to take so long to give this all a listen but im stoked.
thanks guys!
also, ridemoretrains, im really stoked you listed slick rick. i have a tape with him on it..its really sick stuff haha.
im starting with immortal, ive definitely heard before but havent seriously listened. and probably hieroglyphics soon too, ive heard a lot of good things about that stuff.
thanks for all the contributions!
-christopher


----------



## JungleBoots

slick rick is pretty fucking amazing.

in that vein of "old school" early ninties late 80s rap im a fan of Gang starr too.


----------



## Poking Victim

Wu Tang
Eric B. and Rakim
Gang Starr
Kool G Rap
MF DOOM

some other shit I used to listen to was Non Phixion, Alkaholiks, Cunninlynguists, Kanye West before The College Dropout, Blackalicious, Necro, anything with violin or piano samples


----------



## pola negri

'Paid in Full' is totally my jam. So good!! Forgot to mention EPMD - 'Golddigger' is one of the greatest songs in hip hop! My friend went to high school with Slick Rick and I am waiting for him to sign my bra! And what about Curtis Blow? Oh, and don't forget the ladies - TLC, En Vogue, Queen Latifah, Monica, Janet Jackson...although I suppose this is more R&B. Old school hip hop and r&b are kind of one and the same for me, though.

Wait...no one's mentioned De La Soul?

I like Spank Rock too, although they're new and kind of a guilty pleasure. 'Bump' was my summer jam like two years ago. 'Summer Time' by the Fresh Prince and Jazzy Jeff is my default summer jam every year...it shared the bill with Estelle last year.


----------



## Rash L

its all about packing a car full of dirty kids and blasting NWA and laughing because they know all the lyrics to all the songs...

but maybe thats just a so cali thing?


----------



## simpletoremember




----------



## xmaggotx

check out SPOOKS. the siosos album is was the shit. their second one wasnt as good, but i would say this group is probably my favorite hiphop outfit. too bad none of them did other shit except the girl...


----------



## Skankin Jerry

Corporate Avenger, though it's a bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## rezmutts

MFdoom is pretty good.. maybe some immortal Technique, Dead Prez.. Wu tang never disappointment either..


----------



## christianarchy

Rash L said:


> its all about packing a car full of dirty kids and blasting NWA and laughing because they know all the lyrics to all the songs...
> 
> but maybe thats just a so cali thing?


oh no, we do that here in the nw too..
my nwa cd's getting all scratched up though =/


dead prez is next on my to listen. so far what i've heard has been pretty sick, thanks for all the recommendations


----------



## christianarchy

i'm really into the idea of Good Clean Fun invading every music thread on StP..so here.


----------



## dirtypants

Doomtree (POS, Cecil Otter, Dessa,..........)
Felt (Slug &Murs)
Giant Panda
Grieves
MC 900 Foot Jesus (for us old people)
Cage
MC Homeless


----------



## veggieguy12

Rob R Rock, from the track "Cruelty Free", off the early '90s hardcore animal-rights benefit comp, "Voice of the Voiceless":
Pork, murder with a knife an' fork, and
Chicken, death ain't finger-lickin'.
Stop poisoning y'self with beef, chief.

There's also this:
http://www.veganstraightedge.org/
http://www.myspace.com/veganstraightedgehiphop

Not sayin' it's especially good, just that it's out there.


----------



## christianarchy

Talib Kweli is so fucking good.




Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today
I say the shit these people ain't got the heart to say
Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today


You say you never scared there's kids in other countries
Making jerseys, jeans, and sneakers they could never wear
Parents never there, they're busy building homes they can't afford to buy
Cars they can't afford to drive
Working jobs that don't support their life
You busy screaming gangsta, gangsta all that talk is trife
You already know lost the fight if you don't know the cost of life
These kids is forced to fight a war they can't outrun
Ain't got no shoes but got a gun
Now where the fuck he pulled that out from?
People ask me how we wearing diamonds
When there's little kids in Sierra Leone
Losing arms for crying while they mining
Probably an orphan who's momma died of AIDS
He built a coffin working often but he never paid
Forever slaving in the world that's forever cold
Becoming the man of the house at 11 years old
This reality rap, I get inside the mentality that...
Terrorize you like a cowardly act


I got a part to play, we going hard these days
Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today
I say the shit these people ain't got the heart to say
Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today


I was sold to a sick European by a rich African battlin'
Middle Passages, I can't go back again
Battlin' years of denied history, lies and mysteries
Wives with misty eyes watchin' their husbands be beaten viciously
Battle in the wilderness of North America
Run by the river, only stoppin' to pray chased by predators
Terrorists with etiquette who vote and kill their president
Their capacity for evil so evident and prevalent
Ain't no hesitation involved, a nation dissolved
While we sit back waitin' to evolve
Those who would trade in their freedom
For their protection deserve neither
Not a name, not tradition
Religion, you learn Jesus
Turn the other cheek
Inherit the Earth, just stay meek
Fuck the way you speak
Try to run, we chop off your feet
Fast forward to 2000'n 4 we selling
Yo this ain't what I'm settling for
I want more, yo


I got a part to play, we going hard these days
Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today
I say the shit these people ain't got the heart to say
Fuck the harder way, we doing it the smarter way
To my god I pray, that's how I start my day
The bullets starts to spray the revolution starts today


Holy hell.

Dead Prez is sick. "Be Healthy" is rad.
It's weird how Hip Hop became associated with capitalism, gluttony, materialism, etc.


----------



## cricketonthemove

MC Abdominal and MC D-Sisive


----------



## wildboy860

Flobots, (hed) p.e., Danny Pease and the Regulators, the Problemaddicts, the Alchemystics, Rhyme Scheme,


----------



## veggieguy12

there's this: Clipse

and then there's this: Classic!


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

I saw Talib Live last year, he did a free show at my school. Some other cool peeps to check out are Paris and Nine, Paris has some activist stuff going on and Nine just used to be really broke and homeless so he'll rap about that at times.


----------



## menu

dont know if come one said it already but "sole" is good. hippie white dude. killer vocab though. good shit


----------



## Bob

oh shittt.
here!!

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE!!!
beast1333
diabolic
dilated peoples
grave diggaz
atmosphere
cage
circle of tyrants
necro
the coup
eyedea and abilities
gang star
KRS-one
NWA
ol dirty bastard
psycho realm
rhyme asylum
rza
sabac
sage francis
scarface
also, theres alot of DIY squatter punk hip hop such as juicy karkass and mc homeless
check em out.


----------



## adventureadventure

Re::::: UrbanNokizare

Good Call telling him to listen to Nujabes. NIce to meet someone who likes that too.
Im gonna friend you


----------



## MiztressWinter

I like old school stuff like :



and :






[2]
I see no changes all I see is racist faces
misplaced hate makes disgrace to races
We under I wonder what it takes to make this
one better place, let's erase the wasted
Take the evil out the people they'll be acting right
'cause both black and white is smokin' crack tonight
and only time we chill is when we kill each other
it takes skill to be real, time to heal each other


----------



## MiztressWinter

OH SHIT! 

It's not exactly rap ....but I just have to dance when this is on:



I may not know Karate...but i know crazy!


----------

